# Free online Berklee orchestration techniques course



## BigMal (Mar 10, 2022)

This just announced and looks really cool - free to sign up here:






Take Your Free Orchestration Techniques Course​About the 4-Week Course:​The Hollywood Sound: Orchestration Techniques for the Scoring Stage is a free abridged course experience, where Berklee Online author Ben Newhouse provides exclusive educational content to bring you up to speed on what it takes to orchestrate your music for a cinematic experience. Plus, your participation in this course guarantees you a one-time $150 discount off any Berklee Online undergraduate course.

Through video lectures and quizzes, you’ll learn:​
Orchestration Dynamics
Rhythmic Harmonic Patterns
Voicing Chords for Full Orchestra
Color Choices
Orchestrating Lines in Works by Holst, Stravinsky, John Williams, and More


----------



## dylanmixer (Mar 10, 2022)

Wow, this is fantastic. Thank you.


----------



## mallux (Mar 10, 2022)

I signed up and started the first module. Seems interesting... initially a bit annoying having to go and "find a recording of X" for all the examples BUT that led me to Ravel's _Daphnis et Chloé_ and *OMG* I have never heard anything like it (I know, I blame my complete lack of formal music education), so it was worth doing just for that!


----------



## juliandoe (Mar 13, 2022)

Hi there, I'm at "Orchestral Mockups: Note Transitions"

Don't you think that what's written is partially incorrect? Isn't the simple way to avoid the problem using a legato patch?

for who's not following the course here's Berklee's "Hollywood Sound" course excerpt:

"When sequencing with orchestral samples, the transition points between notes can be challenging to get to sound natural. This challenge is an inevitable outcome of the sampling process. When samples are recorded, the sampling company typically records musicians playing individual notes. A group of violinists play middle C, and the sampling company records it. Then they record C




, and so on. Each recording includes an attack, sustain and release of the performed pitch. Notably, the attack sound in the sample is the sound of the musicians starting to play. For middle C, they aren't playing, and then they start to play middle C. This is a different sound than transitioning to middle C from some other pitch.
For a moment, let's consider a hypothetical acoustic performance. A group of violinists plays middle C, sustains it for a bit, and then plays C



. The performance is legato and connected throughout. In this performance, the beginning of middle C is a pure attack sound. The musicians aren't playing, and then they begin playing middle C. Next is the sustain sound of middle C. Next is a transition sound, the sound of the musicians continuing to play but shifting from C to C



. Next is the sustain of C



. Last is the release of the C



. All of these sounds are recorded in a traditional sample recording session—except the transition sound between C and C



.
Now let's consider a sequenced performance of the same idea. The composer loads some traditional sustain samples. They play middle C, sustain it, and then play C



. The beginning of C



is triggering the attack of C



recorded in the sampling session, which is the sound of the musicians starting C



from scratch. Often, this moment sticks out as unnatural to listeners, because the transition sound in a sampled performance differs from that of a live performance."

Then they explore some "solutions" to the problem without talking about the legato patches...

Let me know your thoughts about it


----------



## ReelToLogic (Mar 13, 2022)

The course is listed as a 4 week course. Does that mean there is a specific time frame for the lectures and for participants to complete it? It would be nice if it was a self-paced course, but that's not how the description reads.


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 13, 2022)

ReelToLogic said:


> The course is listed as a 4 week course. Does that mean there is a specific time frame for the lectures and for participants to complete it? It would be nice if it was a self-paced course, but that's not how the description reads.


I have the same question.


----------



## aeliron (Mar 13, 2022)

And does it qualify you for the 40% student discount ...


----------



## Quelconque (Mar 13, 2022)

ReelToLogic said:


> The course is listed as a 4 week course. Does that mean there is a specific time frame for the lectures and for participants to complete it? It would be nice if it was a self-paced course, but that's not how the description reads.



From the course :

"
The course is structured loosely around concepts of increasing complexity. Weeks 1–2 are global issues that are relevant at all times. They could apply to the entire orchestra or any subset at a single moment or progress over time. Weeks 3–4 will deal with single-layer structures, specifically orchestrating lines and harmonic material.


The weekly lessons will be:



Week 1: Color Choices
Week 2: Orchestrating Dynamics
Week 3: Orchestrating Lines
Week 4: Orchestrating Harmonic Material


Each week will include specialized readings, musical examples, interactive exercises, discussion topics, and a weekly assignment."

Each of the 4 lessons are open when you start the course, you can do them at your own rate. There is no mention of a time frame, I don't think the course will be available only for four weeks.



aeliron said:


> And does it qualify you for the 40% student discount ...




Do you mean the "student partner deals" ? If yes, then no you do not qualify for them.
You only got a one-time discount of $150 off the usual price of any Berklee Online undergraduate course.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 10, 2022)

I found this a pretty good (albeit limited) introduction to orchestration. Nice of Berklee to offer it for free. Overall though, much higher quality of content than many of the paid educational materials being marketed to us these days.


----------



## PedroPH (Apr 10, 2022)

juliandoe said:


> Hi there, I'm at "Orchestral Mockups: Note Transitions"
> 
> Don't you think that what's written is partially incorrect? Isn't the simple way to avoid the problem using a legato patch?
> 
> ...


I think this text is from a time when legato patches didn't exist.


----------



## PedroPH (Apr 10, 2022)

I


ReelToLogic said:


> The course is listed as a 4 week course. Does that mean there is a specific time frame for the lectures and for participants to complete it? It would be nice if it was a self-paced course, but that's not how the description reads.


It's self-paced, because there is no interaction with teachers. It's just material you can read.


----------



## KEM (Apr 10, 2022)

Alright sure, I’m in


----------



## juliandoe (Apr 11, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I found this a pretty good (albeit limited) introduction to orchestration. Nice of Berklee to offer it for free. Overall though, much higher quality of content than many of the paid educational materials being marketed to us these days.


The problem is that I've found some concepts very basic, bland, and in some cases outdated. Recycling old content is not a good practice for a big organization like Berklee. It can easily scare new students that can see an outdated program as a waste of money. I'm not saying "Berklee Bad"; I'm saying that they're not acting in an appealing way for new customers.


----------



## Kery Michael (Apr 11, 2022)

Thanks! I’m definitely going to check this out. Even if it is basic, a quick review isn’t a bad idea.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 11, 2022)

juliandoe said:


> The problem is that I've found some concepts very basic, bland, and in some cases outdated. Recycling old content is not a good practice for a big organization like Berklee. It can easily scare new students that can see an outdated program as a waste of money. I'm not saying "Berklee Bad"; I'm saying that they're not acting in an appealing way for new customers.


What was outdated?


----------



## PedroPH (Apr 11, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> What was outdated?


The part about transitions between notes doesn't mention legato patches. If you ask me, that's not a big deal.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 11, 2022)

PedroPH said:


> The part about transitions between notes doesn't mention legato patches. If you ask me, that's not a big deal.


I skipped all the sections on MIDI programming / sample libraries. I am interested in their orchestration info - I bet most of their students can figure out the computer tech part.


----------



## Real Mirage (Apr 20, 2022)

I finished it two days ago, did all the exercises and it took me 20 days in total. Quite a decent course, although the parts about midi programming are dated.


----------



## ironmother (Aug 21, 2022)

Thanks for posting this. This is a huge boon. I am just starting to dabble with hybrid orchestration stuff and it helps to find structured lessons of *any kind* right now.


----------



## XIAO YAO (Sep 6, 2022)

Thanks~


----------

